# Question



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

When I'm downloading a file thru my browser and I pull down my notifications to check the progress all I see is the status bar of the download, no text stating speed or percentage or anything. I'm using boat browser so I dunno if it's boat or a bug with my notifications.

I'm running synergy ROM but I believe it happened on stock rooted and beans' ROM too.

Has anyone else had this happen?

EDIT: It does seem to be Boat doing it. Is there a way to fix this without having to switch browsers?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

